
Atari Founder Nolan Bushnell's Visionary 80s Tech Incubator - dlinder
https://www.fastcompany.com/3068135/retrology/the-untold-story-of-atari-founder-nolan-bushnells-visionary-1980s-tech-incubator
======
SuperGent
-'seven out of the 14 major Catalyst firms ended up making money for their investors. Two broke even. And six ended up as losses.' Doesn't that come to 15? I really enjoyed the article though, very informative.

